# Metaphysics



## theredhead (Jul 9, 2015)

Has anyone heard of this?  it is basically healing through spiritual means.  Ask me anything!  I've studied metaphysics most of my adult life and it's been long! Ha!  I have experienced many healings and would share them at the right time, if anyone is interested. signed colleen the redhead


----------



## 911 (Jul 10, 2015)

Isn't that being a Guru or explaining the meaning of life type job? I once arrested a man that called himself a metaphysician. I asked him if that was some kind of doctor. He told me that he could explain it, but why should he because I wouldn't understand it. When I arrested him, it was for selling dope to kids and he was also smoking it and wearing a white robe. So, I told him that he was under arrest and he asked what were the charges. I told him that I could tell him, but he wouldn't understand them. 

Don't worry, I didn't break the law. I read him his rights and then explained the charges to him after I got him back to the barracks. By the way, he had about 2 or 3 pounds of the stuff on hand. And before you ask, no, he is no longer in business as far as I know.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 10, 2015)

I remember an old boyfriend who was into Reiki distance healing.  He supposedly achieved Reiki Master status and taught classes.  This was after we parted ways so I don't know much about it.   Is that an example of metaphysics?  What's your opinion of Reiki?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 10, 2015)

Metaphysics is technically the study of "that which is beyond physics", and despite 911's story we're not ALL wackadoos. 

I spent a lot of time and effort getting my doctorate in this field, and you do not necessarily need to be a "healer". Calling a Reiki master a metaphysician is somewhat like calling a janitor a sanitation engineer - while the title is factual it is quite exaggerated.


----------



## theredhead (Jul 10, 2015)

Haha !  well you are right about that, there is mental work involved!  Each one progresses at his or her own pace.  The basic principle of healing on a spiritual basis is that each individual is already perfect in a spiritual sense, and all that is required is to manifest this on the physical plane.  Everything derives directly from the one divine Source, call it God, Him, Her, It, Truth, Love or whatever you will:  the Universe, Spirit.  It's all there truly is, and one can either reflect it, or work at doing so, or alternatively, avoid the spiritual journey altogether!  I know, I've been called deep before.  best regards, colleen the redhead


----------



## theredhead (Jul 10, 2015)

Metaphysics is above physics.  The spiritual over the material.  I've no knowledge of reiki, altho I honour that there are many ways to achieve healing results.  However, I prefer to think my medicine, as this works for me.  Best regards, colleen the redhead


----------



## theredhead (Jul 10, 2015)

We can begin to think about some of the simplest of divine laws, as we each have come to know and experience.  We all have had instances whereby we stood up for principle, without perhaps realizing that principle with a capital P is another word for the one divine Source, the Big Guy, the one Mind, or God, ie the only real existence, which is said to be All in All.  Healing starts from this one Source, so moving closer to the divine should be everyone's goal.  Even if we take a few moments to think of what God is doing, we could each write a novel!  The Source of all movement, intelligence and thought is guiding governing controlling and loving each person, and these truths are very real for those who are listening.  Peace and love, colleen the redhead


----------



## theredhead (Jul 10, 2015)

_Isn't that being a Guru or explaining the meaning of life type job?_
Hmm.  To answer your question, no, it is not.  
I read your comments but I could not relate them to the topic at hand.
I believe that time has nothing to do with life - was it Shakespeare who said, nothing is either good nor bad, only thinking makes it so?
Regards, colleen the redhead


----------



## Linda (Jul 28, 2015)

theredhead said:


> Has anyone heard of this?  it is basically healing through spiritual means.  Ask me anything!  I've studied metaphysics most of my adult life and it's been long! Ha!  I have experienced many healings and would share them at the right time, if anyone is interested. signed colleen the redhead




I've studied metaphysics since the late 70s.  I agree with it more than physical healing but it has caused some discord between my doctor and myself.   As one Doctor (who I loved but my insurance wouldn't pay for me to keep going to him) from India told me "It's a thin line we walk here."  He was an MD trying to keep his job working for a medical center where he wasn't allowed to practice much of what I call "alternative medicine".


----------



## Linda (Jul 28, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I remember an old boyfriend who was into Reiki distance healing.  He supposedly achieved Reiki Master status and taught classes.  This was after we parted ways so I don't know much about it.   Is that an example of metaphysics?  What's your opinion of Reiki?



Nancy, I do reiki and I think it's great.  I usually use distance Reiki because because of where I live.  I don't see a lot of people up here in the mts.  I don't talk about it much as a lot of people think it's crazy.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 28, 2015)

I like my GP because  he is an evidence based practitioner. That said, I also believe that it is the body that heals itself, but the doctor helps by changing some of the conditions to promote healing. It is possible that the mind is one of those conditions that can be changed to facilitate healing.


----------



## chic (Jul 28, 2015)

I believe metaphysics can heal a person of actual physical ailments but do not understand fully how this works because medicine is based upon science which does not recognize the existence of a "spiritual side of a person's anatomy". In my experience a person's "will" can do as much to promote healing as medicine. Everyone has probably met someone who willed themselves to wellness despite the odds against them.


----------



## theredhead (Jul 28, 2015)

Interesting.  I know nothing about doctors, I look only to divine thought/Mind for healing, so you could say I think my medicine.  Each person has their own unique experience and I do credit that drs. do help people, but that's just not for me.  Best regards, colleen


----------



## chic (Jul 29, 2015)

theredhead said:


> Interesting. I know nothing about doctors, I look only to divine thought/Mind for healing, so you could say I think my medicine. Each person has their own unique experience and I do credit that drs. do help people, but that's just not for me. Best regards, colleen



It's not for me either but that's just me. Have you never seen a doctor - ever in your life? That's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## merlin (Jul 29, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I like my GP because  he is an evidence based practitioner. That said, I also believe that it is the body that heals itself, but the doctor helps by changing some of the conditions to promote healing. It is possible that the mind is one of those conditions that can be changed to facilitate healing.



I agree Dame the body is basically a self healing mechanism, it simply requires the correct external/internal conditions for the healing to happen, which may be provided by doctors in some cases.

I practised NFSH spiritual healing during the '80s and though I was trained to channel universal energy, and could sense it, I was always aware that I was not actually doing anything myself, that would be just ego stuff, I was as you say a facilitator.


----------



## chic (Jul 29, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Metaphysics is technically the study of "that which is beyond physics", and despite 911's story we're not ALL wackadoos.
> 
> I spent a lot of time and effort getting my doctorate in this field, and you do not necessarily need to be a "healer". Calling a Reiki master a metaphysician is somewhat like calling a janitor a sanitation engineer - while the title is factual it is quite exaggerated.



Phil are you saying you've earned you PHD in metaphysics? Way to go Phil !


----------



## chic (Jul 29, 2015)

merlin said:


> I agree Dame the body is basically a self healing mechanism, it simply requires the correct external/internal conditions for the healing to happen, which may be provided by doctors in some cases.
> 
> I practised NFSH spiritual healing during the '80s and though I was trained to channel universal energy, and could sense it, I was always aware that I was not actually doing anything myself, that would be just ego stuff, I was as you say a facilitator.



Merlin, you were doing more than most in that you could perceive the energy. This small step alone is a milestone for many.


----------



## merlin (Jul 29, 2015)

chic said:


> Merlin, you were doing more than most in that you could perceive the energy. This small step alone is a milestone for many.


Yes chic I have integrated it into my life now, and I did some healing on Lisa's leg/hip pain area the other day, she could feel the energy as intense heat inside, my hand always becomes very hot as well, the pain went afterwards. I guess we can all do it given the motivation. I don't see it as anything special really.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 29, 2015)

chic said:


> Phil are you saying you've earned you PHD in metaphysics? Way to go Phil !



Yes, and with that degree and $2.50 I'm pretty sure I could purchase a large coffee at McDonald's! 

Seriously, it helped me in my work and I guess that's all you can ask of a degree.


----------



## chic (Jul 30, 2015)

merlin said:


> Yes chic I have integrated it into my life now, and I did some healing on Lisa's leg/hip pain area the other day, she could feel the energy as intense heat inside, my hand always becomes very hot as well, the pain went afterwards. I guess we can all do it given the motivation. I don't see it as anything special really.



I've heard that but have never experienced feeling "the heat" in my hands. Nor have I healed anyone other than through massage which isn't metaphysical, let's face it. You have a great ability. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## chic (Jul 30, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Yes, and with that degree and $2.50 I'm pretty sure I could purchase a large coffee at McDonald's!
> 
> Seriously, it helped me in my work and I guess that's all you can ask of a degree.



True. Education is never wasted but I still wish I had been a business major rather than fine arts. Still, I couldn't have done it any other way at the time.


----------



## theredhead (Jul 30, 2015)

IMHO metaphysics is not a hands-on approach to healing, but purely mental in nature, not physical at all.  Though I respect there are other forms of healing, with metaphysics, as I studied in Christian Science, there is always an adjustment of thought in the patient, which promotes the healing, and symptoms abate and vanish after this adjustment.  The healing is in thought alone, and we all know that thought manifests itself, right?  This is why I would never say my leg is sore, I would declare my leg cannot be sore because I am spiritual in nature, not physical at all, and that in God's kingdom there is no sore leg, and carry this line of thought along so that well, there would be no problem with the leg, it was just an erroneous thought to begin with.  We always start with the Mind that is God, the divine Source, of which we are the result.  If this is too heavy, stop me, but I had to put in my few thoughts' worth! lol regards, colleen


----------



## Glinda (Jul 30, 2015)

I'd be most grateful if one of you could please channel something to help me with my bronchitis . . . cough . . . cough . . .


----------



## theredhead (Jul 31, 2015)

Well, it's not your condition, so first off, let's call it the condition or seeming problem you are working on.  To God there are no problems, it is only the human mind which creates them and seems to experience them.  

You need to tune in to the fact that you are spiritual not material as it seems to be, and know that as such, you are made perfect in God's image, as the first chapter of Genesis explains, and that you can only reflect that perfection.  

Take some time to think on these ideas for awhile and see what comes of that.  I do not channel - rather, I think my medicine by knowing Truth, Love, God, and anyone else can do ths, too.   It's just about knowing your innate pure perfect Source - your real origin - that you are an exact replica of that perfect One, and spiritual.  Have fun! smile, smile!  regards, colleen


----------



## Josiah (Jul 31, 2015)

I'll certainly go along with those talking about mental or attitudinal factors being important in achieving health. What I don't go along with is attributing these phenomena to the term metaphysics, correctly defined as "that which is beyond physics". My contention is that there is nothing beyond physics. As the history of science has developed over many centuries we have repeatedly been shown by science that phenomena which were originally explained by spiritual forces have in fact an entirely nonspiritual physics based explanation. There remain phenomena which science has not found an explanation, but if history is any guide the nonspiritual answer will eventually be forthcoming.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 31, 2015)

Well, I don't consider the bible sacred and I question the existence of "God" - that's where thinking about these things truthfully leads me.  So does that mean I'm stuck with bronchitis forever?  Ok, I'll try smiling . . .  . . . cough . . . cough . . .


----------



## Cookie (Jul 31, 2015)

Glinda, I hope you've seen a doctor for your bronchitis -- or have had some treatment (antibiotics). 

Just a little FYI -- several years ago I had a severe case of bronchitis, bordering on pneumonia - I bought some herbal pills in a Chinese apothecary in our Chinatownthat were specifically for this purpose, took them and my bronchitis went away within a day or two.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 31, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I'll certainly go along with those talking about mental or attitudinal factors being important in achieving health. What I don't go along with is attributing these phenomena to the term metaphysics, correctly defined as "that which is beyond physics". My contention is that there is nothing beyond physics. As the history of science has developed over many centuries we have repeatedly been shown by science that phenomena which were originally explained by spiritual forces have in fact an entirely nonspiritual physics based explanation. There remain phenomena which science has not found an explanation, but if history is any guide the nonspiritual answer will eventually be forthcoming.



My sentiments exactly, Josiah!


----------



## Glinda (Jul 31, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Glinda, I hope you've seen a doctor for your bronchitis -- or have had some treatment (antibiotics).
> 
> Just a little FYI -- several years ago I had a severe case of bronchitis, bordering on pneumonia - I bought some herbal pills in a Chinese apothecary in our Chinatownthat were specifically for this purpose, took them and my bronchitis went away within a day or two.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.



I am gradually getting better - just not fast enough to suit me.  I'm being a baby whining about having to moderate my activities, etc.  I don't think this is bacterial bronchitis as I'm not a smoker and don't hang out with smokers.  I think it's viral so antibiotics wouldn't help.  But if it goes on too much longer, I'll see my doctor.  Thanks for your concern, Cookie.  I'm sorry, everyone, that I took this off topic somewhat.


----------



## Lara (Jul 31, 2015)

I know it's off-topic but I just need to respond to Glinda (and others) real quick (forgive me). 
Have you had your Pneumonia vaccine? Everyone our age is suppose to get one. Pneumonia is #8 on the list for causes of death.

"If you have not gotten medical attention for a case of bronchitis, it can lead to pneumonia. Your body's immune defenses are weakened when you are sick, which makes it more difficult for you to fight off the bacteria or virus that causes pneumonia."  https://www.myphysiciansnow.com/symptoms-of-bronchitis-or-pneumonia/


----------



## Josiah (Jul 31, 2015)

Lara said:


> I know it's off-topic but I just need to respond to Glinda (and others) real quick (forgive me).
> Have you had your Pneumonia vaccine? Everyone our age is suppose to get one. Pneumonia is #8 on the list for causes of death.
> 
> "If you have not gotten medical attention for a case of bronchitis, it can lead to pneumonia. Your body's immune defenses are weakened when you are sick, which makes it more difficult for you to fight off the bacteria or virus that causes pneumonia."  https://www.myphysiciansnow.com/symptoms-of-bronchitis-or-pneumonia/



Thanks for the reminder. I've had my pneumonia shot and my shingles shot. I keep asking when they're going to develop a procrastination vaccine.........


----------



## theredhead (Jul 31, 2015)

just wondered ... why on earth would you post this on a thread talking about metaphysics?


----------



## Cookie (Jul 31, 2015)

Colleen, are you offering your services as a metaphysical healer, offering to teach us how to be metaphysical healers or are you seeking disciples/converts?  I'm unclear about the reason for your thread.  

I thought the subject was healing --- so the posts are still about health/healing but not strictly metaphysical.


----------



## Lara (Jul 31, 2015)

theredhead said:


> just wondered ... why on earth would you post this on a thread talking about metaphysics?


Are you speaking to me, redhead? I just came here, saw Glinda's question (post #23) and Glinda's comment (post #29) about her bronchitis and I posted one reply (post#30), that when untreated can lead to pneumonia and death. I just tried to be helpful with some life-saving advise for her and others our age. I had no idea what the thread topic was (but I acknowledged I was off-topic since Glenda had said she was off-topic in her post #29)…does it matter??...if it's an opportunity to save a life? I'm sorry to have disrupted your topic with my one post. I'll stay out.


----------



## chic (Aug 1, 2015)

Lara said:


> Are you speaking to me, redhead? I just came here, saw Glinda's question (post #23) and Glinda's comment (post #29) about her bronchitis and I posted one reply (post#30), that when untreated can lead to pneumonia and death. I just tried to be helpful with some life-saving advise for her and others our age. I had no idea what the thread topic was (but I acknowledged I was off-topic since Glenda had said she was off-topic in her post #29)…does it matter??...if it's an opportunity to save a life? I'm sorry to have disrupted your topic with my one post. I'll stay out.



Don't feel that way Lara. Everyone's opinion is welcome here. This is about healing in whatever form it takes so that makes room for everybody. There are many roads that will lead to your destination.


----------

